# A Huge Help!



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have one. I use it all the time… love it.
I have no problems with tracking or the table. Try the alignment steps. I think they will help.
It does take some practice but once you get the hang of it, you'll love what it can do!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I plan on buying one when I get to a Home Depot in Feb. I have read the reviews on here and decided it is the best unit for my price range. Thanks for the review and thanks *Ellen, *for your input.


----------



## RandyMorter (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Ellen! I've read other reports too of people that love this sander, which is why I got one. Overall I'm very happy about the time and effort it's saved me. I'll try the table alignment. I also think if I was working with a bit heavier wood it might be better too. I'm using some redwood on it right now and it seems almost like balsa wood!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have this unit as well. I think it is a pretty good unit for the price. It is one of those pieces of equipment that is nice to have when you need it. Being two sanders in one is a nice feature as well. I keep it on a platform and bring it out when I need it with my lift table.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one I love it I use it all the time but I mostly use the belt. 
I have it for tow years ans I never yet used the spindle. 
You can find new sleeves for it at Harbor Freight.
I paid $100.00 fro mine on Ebay.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have one, mostly use the belt, but every now and then use the spindles. This is probably my most used tool in the shop.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

Great company. ok product.

Make sure you fill in and turn in your warranty card.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have one of these. It's nice…I don't use it a ton, but it's a must have for certain things…and this machine does the job nicely.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Try to find somebody who doesn't truly like theirs … MORE than they thought they would, AND …. that doesn't USE it more than they thought they would.

One of those Ridgid gems.

And … yep: I love mine, too. One day, I'll improve the dust collection, but … no major hurry ;-)

Mine:


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I want one, to go with my planer.


----------



## bkm4837 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one of these I have a white one. Used it for many projects no problems dust collection is good with a shop vac.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

This tool saves my XXX on almost every project I work on! Probably most used in the shop. And, no problems with anything.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

A sander like this is almost required if you do a lot of BS boxes. Do yourself a favor and get one of these too. It will make the paper last a lot longer.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Great idea and platform NDELK. You can store it somewhere and when you need it, just roll the table under the platform and jack it up to a working height. No lifting at all. You could start a forum for all the different ways those scisor are being used.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Don't count on the dust collection to keep it's innards clean and shiny. You will get some buildup inside. I mostly use the belt sander and have found that its a good idea to remove it occasionally give the inside a good cleaning. If too much dust builds up, removing the belt sander can be a hassle.

Yeah, it takes a little practice to use it well, but I wouldn't want to work without it. My SIL has had my belt sander at his house for well over a year and I'm not in a hurry to get it back. - lol


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

nice review thanks for sharing your experiences with the unit


----------



## MSD (Aug 16, 2010)

I think your review is very accurate. With a little adjustment you should be able to get the folding table very close. As far as dust collection you may want to take a look at this http://lumberjocks.com/SimonSKL/blog/12957 He has made a real improvement to the Ridgid set up.


----------



## tburks (Jan 16, 2010)

Have it, love it and have used it on every project since I bought it.


----------



## slimt (May 10, 2010)

Like most have said great tool the more you use it the more you like it really comes in handy.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of these little shop gems and I've not had any problems with it. I've used on quite a few projects. Do be careful though if you are cleaning up and suck up one of the washers on the outside while you are cleaning up with the shop vac. Like me, you will be digging through the vacuum debris to find it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had mine a short time but have used it several times with no problems. I like it.


----------

